# What breed is he?



## Physcoandy (Nov 29, 2013)

He is a little banded buck that we bought at an auction about two months ago. I think he is a mix of Pygmy and Boer just not sure. Any thoughts?


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

I think it is a mix of Boer and pygmy too? maybe others will chime in and give us their thoughts!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I see boer in the head, possibly pygmy in body. It looks like he may have a skin issue?


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Same here boer Pygmy, and that may just be winter hair


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I'd say he's all Boer. Horns are Boer shaped, head and ears are boer shaped and so is the body. He may be short because he wasn't fed properly as a kid. The light colored flakes in his hair look like the cashmere that red Boers typically get in the winter.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

He also looks boer to me. He does look like his growth might have been stunted. How old is he?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm thinking boer too


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with being boer. He's tiny, but I don't really see pygmy. :shrug:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I had a Boer pigmy that looked just like him just a girl. He could be all Boer or very high and stunted but the face doest look like a all Boer to me. The coat is just the winter coat I named my girl sheep because she had that fuzzy look to her when I bought her.


----------



## Physcoandy (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you to everyone for their input! I'm not sure how old he is...


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

This little guy needs wormed and likely treated for external parasites. 
It is difficult to tell for sure from the picture and with the hair, but I
fear he is having trouble. Is that long hair, or his spine?


----------



## Physcoandy (Nov 29, 2013)

I think it's a mixture of both. We dewormed him but he's probably due for another round.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What exactly did you worm him with and at what dosage? How much does he weigh?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

My kinder (1/2 pygmy) had a coat just like that. I say boer/pygmy....My girls offspring look a lot like this little guy for body shape and coat.

ETA: He does look to have some skin issue by the spine though...


----------



## Physcoandy (Nov 29, 2013)

He has darker brown fur along his spine and he has produced more of that white fluff in the picture all over his body since that picture was taken. Thus leading me to believe its his winter coat.


----------

